# Finances



## Hopelessus (Oct 29, 2014)

We will be going to the mediator in the next few weeks. He says he will give me the house. With the house comes the expense of everything. Mortgage, insurance, taxes, all bills. My monthly average living costs would be a minimum of $4600 that's without kids doctor visits, medicine, clothes, etc. I work full-time and still need to leave early on Thursday and Friday just to pick kids up from school. I am losing money doing that. Can't afford afterschool if. That would be about $400/month.

Should I sell?
How much child support will I get?
Alimony?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Hopelessus said:


> We will be going to the mediator in the next few weeks. He says he will give me the house. With the house comes the expense of everything. Mortgage, insurance, taxes, all bills. My monthly average living costs would be a minimum of $4600 that's without kids doctor visits, medicine, clothes, etc. I work full-time and still need to leave early on Thursday and Friday just to pick kids up from school. I am losing money doing that. Can't afford afterschool if. That would be about $400/month.
> 
> Should I sell?
> How much child support will I get?
> Alimony?


Nobody can answer your questions without a LOT more information. Have you talked to a lawyer? You need to find out your rights and obligations.

C


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

Hopelessus said:


> We will be going to the mediator in the next few weeks. He says he will give me the house. With the house comes the expense of everything. Mortgage, insurance, taxes, all bills. My monthly average living costs would be a minimum of $4600 that's without kids doctor visits, medicine, clothes, etc. I work full-time and still need to leave early on Thursday and Friday just to pick kids up from school. I am losing money doing that. Can't afford afterschool if. That would be about $400/month.
> 
> Should I sell?
> How much child support will I get?
> Alimony?


This is the financial equivalent of asking "whats in my pocket?"


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

As others are indicating we to little information here.


----------



## Greg1515 (Nov 30, 2012)

*"Should I sell?"*
What's the mortgage on it?
What's the overall value of the property in your estimation?
What's the overall cost just to live on the house (HoA Fee's, Prop Tax, etc)?
Can you move in with some relatives?
If not, what's the best rent you can get in a nearby area?
Is your soon to be ex husband ok with you selling the house? Will he want a share if you tell him you won't be living/paying for it?
How old is your youngest?

I would calculate the difference between the cost of keeping the house and renting elsewhere. If it's a considerable amount from today until the day your youngest one is 18, then sell to have savings and make a financial plan.

*"How much child support will I get?"*
What was the global income in the household?
How many kids do you have?
Are you going to sell the house or not? (mortgage affects this)

These questions are going to be needed by your attorney/mediator. Factors vary by state. So I'd check with your local lawyer.

*"Alimony?"*
How long were you married for?
Are you giving up earning potential due to custody of your kids?
What is the earning potential of each of you?
Did your husband pay/help for your education ?
What are your ages?
What did each of you contribute to this marriage?
Do you live in a "no fault" state?

Again these questions will be asked by a lawyer and he would be the best one to give you an answer. But it does look like some sacrifices are going to be in order for everyone involved.


----------



## Hopelessus (Oct 29, 2014)

I decided to find a lawyer since he keeps pushing for a legal seperation or divorce. His reason to quickly go ahead is bc he says he needs money to get his own place instead of living with his parents. The problem (for him) is that he will be giving me more then what he is already paying on the mortgage. Also, we went to see a mediator last year and he wants to work with her. The lawyer told me we can't and in fact he can't work with her solely bc she met both of us. There are many things that he is being misdirected on by this mediator. My lawyer told me to just wait it out for him to make the move.


----------

